# Laser Thermometer's ?



## Horness (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm looking for the most accurate way of getting the surface temp of my vivs. I already have digital thermometers with probes in each tank, but I also want a "true" reading to make sure nothing is reading wrong etc.

Are the TN2 Digital Laser thermometers any good? (This one)

What's everyone else using?

Cheers
Horness

PS: This is the reason for me wanting accurate readings


----------



## Ned (Feb 27, 2007)

I use one of these: Lucky Reptile Infra-red Thermometer - £25.49 : Reptile Supply Hut!, The online pet shop for all your Reptile Supplies

Fantastic little thing, great for measuring temps on different surfaces, materials e.t.c in the viv.


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Ned said:


> I use one of these: Lucky Reptile Infra-red Thermometer - £25.49 : Reptile Supply Hut!, The online pet shop for all your Reptile Supplies
> 
> Fantastic little thing, great for measuring temps on different surfaces, materials e.t.c in the viv.


Hi, how long do they take to reacord a temp whilst in your hand?


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Does anyone use these? : victory:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I use one of these very good in my humble opinion. Quite expensive but worth every penny.:smile:

www.irc.ltd.uk - RayTemp 8


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I have the TN2 and I can't fault it! easy to use and very accurate!


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Andy said:


> I use one of these very good in my humble opinion. Quite expensive but worth every penny.:smile:
> 
> www.irc.ltd.uk - RayTemp 8


Thats a fancy looking one


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> I have the TN2 and I can't fault it! easy to use and very accurate!


Cheers, thats the one i was looking at


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I use... (and sell if you want one) the PE2 (although I also sell the PE1) from the USA company Temp guns, infrared thermometer, wireless thermometer, by Pro Exotics, PE-1, PE-2, PE-3, temperature measurement, infrared thermometers and they are fantastic quality


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

How much are they? What about the PE3? Sorry last question i promise can you get hold of the metal cases?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

quik_silver_0707 said:


> How much are they? What about the PE3? Sorry last question i promise can you get hold of the metal cases?


This is my thread on it.. pretty old, but I still have them available.. don't have the PE3 though, only 1, 2 and the cases.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/44517-pro-exotics-temp-guns.html


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Will Pm you


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Received PE2, works ace. Thanks


----------

